# Penis tip swollen



## bragiaat (May 13, 2013)

My vizsla male is almost 2 years old, so he recently matured sexually. Our other dog recently died, so he's been alone for about a month now (not sure if that might be relevant)

A few weeks ago I noticed his penis tip sticking out, quite enlarged. It was big enough so as to prevent it from sliding back in - about the size of a plastic coke bottle cap. He wasn't phased by it, and it didn't hurt him, or prevent him from urinating. I put some vaseline on (without him flinching) and decided to leave it until the next day. In the morning it was fine and everything was in place.

This happened again yesterday, but it's still swollen today.

Does anyone have dog with the same problem? Is it serious? What can I do to prevent this?

Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You could have lubricated it so he might have been able to retract it. 
Yes, if left out it can cause a host of problems and damage tissue.
If it just happened once I would say no big deal, but repeatedly needs a vet evaluation. If its been like that since yesterday, and is swollen, get him to the vet today.


----------

